# Uccnc Software Comments?



## bpratl (Jun 3, 2016)

Is anyone using UCCNC CNC software? It seems to have a lot of good write-ups and reviews. I'm not satisfied with Mach3 turn, in the threading mode, due too to many problems and Mach4 is still in the transition stage so I have been looking for a better source, without putting in the poor house. Linuxcnc works better than Mach3 Turn but I'm still not convinced in learning Unix. Any Pro/cons on UCCNC? Bob


----------



## cs900 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not overly familiar with UCCNC, but I do have a fair amount of experience with mach3 turn. Once I got my post written correctly I've never had a problem with threading. Out of curiosity what problems are you having and what program are you using to generate the gcode?


----------



## cs900 (Jun 3, 2016)

double post...sorry...


----------



## bpratl (Jun 3, 2016)

I have used a couple of different G76 wizards as well as hand coded G76 and G92 configurations.
The main problem was random missing steps on fine threads(>28 TPI). If the code called for 7-9 passes
sometimes it would try and do it in 3 passes and destroy the threads. At first I thought that it was cabling noise so I rewired the controller with all shielded cables, grounded at only one end and terminated at a central point and it still messed up. I than added EMI filters to the PC, driver PS, VFD and special shielded 3 phase motor cable and grounded plus a separate circuit plus UPS on PC. Better but not fixed. Oh yea, I did try different desktop PC's( XP,W7 & W10). I than decided to try a Quadrature Indexer and different software due to known indexing problems with Mach3.  I never had a problem with turning, boring or tapers with mach3, only fine multi pass threading.
Presently waiting for a new Ethernet, UC400ETH controller and UCCNC software. Bob


----------



## cs900 (Jun 3, 2016)

I never had much luck with the threading wizard either if it makes you feel any better. I have my CAM program (bobcam) set to hard code the thread cycles too instead of doing canned cycles just for this reason.


----------

